

Show HN: Weekend Project - Browse Instagram photos by location - clark-kent
http://www.locatepics.com

======
clark-kent
I created this to explore places and follow events. Some of my favorites in
New York:

Times Square: <http://www.locatepics.com/showpics?r=times+square+ny>

Central Park: <http://www.locatepics.com/showpics?r=central+park+ny>

Union Sq: <http://www.locatepics.com/showpics?r=union+square+ny>

Brooklyn Bridge: <http://www.locatepics.com/showpics?r=brooklyn+bridge+ny>

Herald sq: <http://www.locatepics.com/showpics?r=herald+sq+ny>

